# International Harvester cub lo-boy gaskets



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I need a source for gaskets for this rig, especially for the hydro as it leaks. Any other links for restoration parts appreciated.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Freebird, for most non-engine gaskets, the CaseIH dealer is about the only place to find them.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

ok, will do then, thank you.


----------

